# Plate Wrist Curl:



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

This is some serious strength training that is a leveraging movement! This developed wrist,thumb& finger strength.
Any one into self-defense or any form of grappling should give this a try! The weight I'm using for people with a 
very strong wrist! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUqkc529bF0&feature=share&list=UU9KTnBZwvphA7O99LwU_4ig


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 10, 2014)

I do this to strengthen my arm up for lop sao (grabbing hand). Granted, a lot of wing chun's "strength" comes from proper body mechanics. (My sifu is about 5 inches shorter than me and 20-30 pounds lighter, but he can hit harder.) However, having extra muscle never hurt!


----------

